# Police Officer Isabel Nazario



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Isabel Nazario 
*Philadelphia Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Friday, September 5, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, September 5, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Isabel Nazario was killed when the patrol car she was a passenger in was rammed by a vehicle during a pursuit. Other officers were pursuing the vehicle nearby when Officer Nazario and her partner responded to join the pursuit.

The teenage driver of the car being pursued broadsided their patrol at the intersection of 39th Street and Wallace Street. Officer Nazario was killed instantly and her partner was transported to a local hospital in extremely critical condition.

Officer Nazario had served with the Philadelphia Police Department for 18 years.
Agency Contact Information
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

_*Please contact the Philadelphia Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

